# Overgieten met (español)



## eno2

Hello,

<...De spaghetti laten uitlekken en met saus overgieten>

Overgieten: Can't find it in Spanish in this meaning and I'm unsure in English (for an eventual consultation in English-Spanish forum)

Let the spaghetti drain and _pour  the sauce over it._

Let the spaghetti drain and_ pour over with sauce_. (?)

Algo con verter?

Intento:

Deja que los espaguetis se escurran y  ...*.vierta la salsa encima*?

A ver si los españoles lo dicen así o de otra manera...


----------



## Peterdg

VD zegt 'rociar".

Als je googlet naar _receta rociar_ komt dat inderdaad regelmatig voor. 

Bv.


> Después de los 40 minutos meter la bandeja al horno y rociar con un poco de agua.


----------



## eno2

Rociar lijkt over kleine hoeveelheden te gaan.  Besprenkelen, met wijn of zo.


> DLE rociar: 1. tr. Esparcir en gotas menudas agua u otro líquido.



Ik dacht dat 'rociar' besproeien en besprenkelen zou zijn, en mijn VD Sp-Ned  bevestigt dat met enkel die twee betekenissen. 

Niettemin: Nu denk ik toch wel dat bv 'overgieten met benzine' in het Spaans 'rociar con gasolina' zal luiden. En inderdaad... véél G hits voor 'rociar con gasolina'. Rociar kan du ook begieten zijn. Met een jerrycan benzine, maar voornamelijk met water, met een gieter. Maar begieten is niet hetzelfde als overgieten. 

Spaghettisaus wordt gemaakt in een kleinere pot die ik in de grotere pot met spaghetti _overgiet_.  Overgieten (klemtoon op over) is in dit geval decantar,  trasegar, trasvasar: geen probleem. Maar overgieten (klemtoon op gieten): probleem....Laat zich niet vinden.

Ik begon al te twijfelen aan overgieten, maar het staat wel degelijk in DVD.


----------



## AllegroModerato

'Echar', zou ik zeggen. 'Echar la salsa encima'


----------



## Peterdg

Dan, "esparcir", "regar", "desparramar".


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> 'Echar', zou ik zeggen. 'Echar la salsa encima'


 Bevalt me wel. Ik hoop nu dat ze dat effectief ook zo zeggen. Ik kom het hier wel te weten. Overgieten is wel duidelijk met vloeistof. Echar encima kan met van alles zijn.



Peterdg said:


> Dan, "esparcir", "regar", "desparramar".


Niet onmogelijk, dat zit allemaal in hetzelfde betekenisveld van "verter" en "desparramar" brengt me op derrochar.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> brengt me op derrochar.


"Derrochar" is helemaal iets anders. Dat is "verspillen". Verwar je "desparramar" met "despilfarrar"?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Als je googlet naar _receta rociar_ komt dat inderdaad regelmatig voor.
> .



'Receta verter': 10 keer meer. Er wordt blijkbaar meer gegoten in de keuken dan besproeid en besprenkeld.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> 'Receta verter': 10 keer meer.


Ja, natuurlijk, omdat "verter" veel breder kan gebruikt worden. Als je iets van een pot in een andere giet, is dat ook "verter". Als je een glas omgooit, is dat ook "verter". Als je iets omkeert in de keuken (bv, een tortilla omdraaien in de pan om de andere kant te bakken), dan is dat ook "verter".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> "Derrochar" is helemaal iets anders. Dat is "verspillen". Verwar je "desparramar" met "despilfarrar"?


 Ik keek naar desparramar en dat gaf *derramar,* wat ik later foutief reproduceerde als 'derrochar'.  Ik kende wel de betekenis 'verspillen ' van derrochar, maar een tweede betekenis van 'verter' bezit 'derrochar' niet.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ja die betekenis k
> Ik keek naar desparramar en dat gaf *derramar,* wat ik later foutief reproduceerde als 'derrochar'.  Ik kende wel de betekenis 'verspillen ' van derrochar, maar een tweede betekenis van 'verter' bezit 'derrochar' niet.





Peterdg said:


> Ja, natuurlijk, omdat "verter" veel breder kan gebruikt worden. Als je iets van een pot in een andere giet, is dat ook "verter". Als je een glas omgooit, is dat ook "verter". Als je iets omkeert in de keuken (bv, een tortilla omdraaien in de pan om de andere kant te bakken), dan is dat ook "verter".




Tuurlijk, aan de andere kant rijft rociar de betekenissen besproeien en besprenkelen binnen. Volstaat blijkbaar niet.

Misschien zeggen ze zelfs 'verter encima' voor overgieten. Ik weet het (nog) niet.


----------



## dwanawijaya

eno2 said:


> <...De spaghetti laten uitlekken en met saus overgieten>
> 
> Let the spaghetti drain and _pour  the sauce over it._
> Let the spaghetti drain and_ pour over with sauce_. (?)


It's the former.  Google has confirmed that there are too few hits with the latter.


----------



## eno2

Thanks.


----------



## eno2

Parece que se dice así: 




> Deja que los espaguetis se escurran y  ....vierta la salsa encima?



Vierta o vuelca.

Dat doet mij veronderstellen  dat ons werkwoord 'overgieten' gieten (verter) blijft in het Spaans. Dat was wat ik om te beginnen al vermoedde. Men zegt ook niet 'encima' (over, of op).


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> 'Echar', zou ik zeggen. 'Echar la salsa encima'


Echar la salsa wordt dus bevestigd. Zonder encima.


----------



## AllegroModerato

eno2 said:


> Men zegt ook niet 'encima' (over, of op).



Zegt wie? Kan prima, hoor.


----------



## eno2

Een 'nativo' in Solo español. 


aommoa said:


> Deje que los espaguetis escurran (sin el se) y vierta/vuelque/eche la salsa
> 
> No usaría ni decantar ni rociar ya que parecería que lo estoy haciendo con un espray o bien lanzándola desde un metro de distancia y a ver donde cae


----------



## AllegroModerato

De mening van één iemand is nog geen absolute waarheid. Google wijst uit dat er honderden moedertaalsprekers zijn die deze constructie wél gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Het is niet zo dat hij encima afwijst. Hij gebruikt het niet.
In Google vind je van alles, dikwijls evenveel foute als goeie constructies.

Gegeven de aard van jouw link (het eerste resultaat) neem ik aan dat het gebruik van encima met 'verter'  OK is.


----------



## eno2

Van Dale Nl-SP geeft enkel regar, rociar, bañar voor overgieten (overgankelijk). Rociar de/con. 

Dat voelt aan als een tekort.


----------

